# صلاه لابونا بيشوي كامل



## mera22 (11 أغسطس 2013)

*بسم الثالوث القدوس

 في هذه اللحظات يا ربي, اللحظات الخطيرة في حياتنا, نقدم ليك الشكر والحمد لأنك أتيت بنا إلي هذه الساعة, لأن يا ربي من منا كان يضمن أن يكون ليه عُمر إلي هذه اللحظة. وأنا أيضاً يا رب الواقف أمامك هل كنت أضمن لي عُمر إلي هذه اللحظة ولكن أشكرك يا ربي من أعماق القلب لأنك فتحت لنا باب جديد

مين منّا يارب واقف قدامك دلوقتي ومالوش أمل فيك ان حياته تكون حياة قديس
هو ده اللي بطلبه منك يا رب الليلة ان احنا نختفي وانت تبتدي دلوقتي تبارك الخبزات وتكسرها وتشبع الكل ... الحقيقة يا ربي انت بتعمل كده معانا في سر التناول بإستمرار ... عمرك ما جوّعت واحد مننا لكن الليلادي يا ربي عاوزين نفوسنا تتحرك عشان تستقبل هذا الخبز الحي لكي يعمل في حياتنا ويجددها ويخلقها من جديد

أُنظر إلي النفوس المُخلصة ... لا تنظر إلي ضعفي وإلي ذُلي ومسكنك ... أنا عارف يا ربي إن انت عينك لا تغفل عن واحد أبداً ... مفيش خروف من إيدك يستطيع الشيطان أن يخطفه أبداً
كل نفس جرّبها وارشدها عشان تعرف تعيش معاك ... انا ماعرفش يا ربي أعلّم كل واحد إزاي تكون الحياة مع المسيح ... ولكن إنت تستطيع ان تقتحم كل قلب ... كل شيئ فينا ناقص ... كلنا يا ربي محتاجين إلي نعمة غنية تسند ... سوف لا تدخل الكراهية إلي قلوبنا ولا الحقد ولا الضغينة ... سوف نحب إلي الجيل التالي بنعمتك الساكنة فينا

إِنْ عِشْنَا فَلِلرَّبِّ نَعِيشُ، وَإِنْ مُتْنَا فَلِلرَّبِّ نَمُوتُ. فَإِنْ عِشْنَا وَإِنْ مُتْنَا فَلِلرَّبِّ نَحْنُ ... ليست لنا حياة منفصلة عنك ياربي ابداً ولكن حياتنا بعيد عنك يا ربي لا تساوي أكثر من حفنة تراب حقير تُداس بالرجلين يا ربي ... ولكن حياتنا في المسيح يسوع حياة ليها قيمة في عينيك ... سنعيش أمناء ونشهد لمحبتك ... سنشهد يا ربي لصليبك ولقطرات الدم التي يا ربي تتساقط من جنبك الطاهر ... سنسمع صوتك يا ربي من علي رابية بعيدة، فوق الجلجثة، فاتحاً ذراعيك، تقول: (اليوم تكون معي وترث ملكوتي)

أذكر يارب الكنيسة كلها وأُذكر كل نفس مُشتتة ومُعذبة في ضلال هذا العالم ... يارب مين يعرف النفوس الضالة إلا إنت؟ ... مين هيسهر علي النفوس دي في الليلة دي إلا إنت؟
يارب افتقد الكل بالمراحم الواسعة ... أُذكر ابائي الكهنة ... أُذكر أبونا تادرس في مكانه أيضاً ... أُذكر أبونا لوقا ... أُذكر أخويا أبونا متي أيضاً ... أُذكر ضعفي ... أُذكر أبائنا الكهنة في هذه المدينة وفي كل مدينة
أُذكر أبونا البطرك ياربي وهو بيقود دفة السفينة ... إملئه من كل حكمة روحية ... إملئه من قوة روحك القدوس ... إعطي ليه مجد وبهاء للكنيسة كلها يارب علي ايديه.
لا تنسي اننا شعبك وغنم رعيتك ... ليس لنا راعي سواك ... باركنا ... ضع يدك علينا كلنا وباركنا ... فرد فرد ... لا تنسي واحد ... سامحنا ... إنسي اللي فات يا يسوع ... لأنك حنين ...
أخيراً يا ربي، بشفاعة كل القديسين إسمعنا عندما ندعوك نحن اولادك : أبانا الذي في السماوات ​*


----------



## tamav maria (11 أغسطس 2013)

> أذكر يارب الكنيسة كلها وأُذكر كل  نفس مُشتتة ومُعذبة في ضلال هذا العالم ... يارب مين يعرف النفوس الضالة  إلا إنت؟ ... مين هيسهر علي النفوس دي في الليلة دي إلا إنت؟
> يارب افتقد الكل بالمراحم الواسعة ... أُذكر ابائي الكهنة ... أُذكر أبونا  تادرس في مكانه أيضاً ... أُذكر أبونا لوقا ... أُذكر أخويا أبونا متي  أيضاً ... أُذكر ضعفي ... أُذكر أبائنا الكهنة في هذه المدينة وفي كل مدينة



*امين ثم امين ثم امين 
صلاه راااااااااااائعه جدا ياميرا
تسلم ايدك *


----------



## zezza (11 أغسطس 2013)

امين يا ربى يسوع 
استجيب و اسمع صلواتنا بشفاعة ام النور و ابونا بيشوى كامل 
امين


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أغسطس 2013)

> إِنْ عِشْنَا فَلِلرَّبِّ نَعِيشُ، وَإِنْ مُتْنَا فَلِلرَّبِّ نَمُوتُ. فَإِنْ عِشْنَا وَإِنْ مُتْنَا فَلِلرَّبِّ نَحْنُ


آميــــــــــــــــــــن يارب يسوع


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أغسطس 2013)

> إِنْ عِشْنَا فَلِلرَّبِّ نَعِيشُ، وَإِنْ مُتْنَا فَلِلرَّبِّ نَمُوتُ. فَإِنْ عِشْنَا وَإِنْ مُتْنَا فَلِلرَّبِّ نَحْنُ


آميــــــــــــــــــــن يارب يسوع


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (11 أغسطس 2013)

> أُنظر إلي النفوس المُخلصة ... لا تنظر إلي ضعفي وإلي ذُلي ومسكنك ... أنا عارف يا ربي إن انت عينك لا تغفل عن واحد أبداً ...


ارجوك ياربى يا يسوع المسيح  انظر واستجيب لى انا  عبدك الخاطى


----------



## mera22 (11 أغسطس 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> *امين ثم امين ثم امين
> صلاه راااااااااااائعه جدا ياميرا
> تسلم ايدك *



*
ميرسي كتير لمرورك يا قمر

ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما
​*


----------



## mera22 (11 أغسطس 2013)

zezza قال:


> امين يا ربى يسوع
> استجيب و اسمع صلواتنا بشفاعة ام النور و ابونا بيشوى كامل
> امين



*ميرسي كتير حبيبه قلبي لمرورك
ربنا يكون معاكي
​*


----------



## mera22 (11 أغسطس 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> آميــــــــــــــــــــن يارب يسوع



*ميرسي كتير اخي لمرورك
الرب  يباركك​*


----------



## mera22 (11 أغسطس 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> ارجوك ياربى يا يسوع المسيح  انظر واستجيب لى انا  عبدك الخاطى



*امين
ميرسي كتير لمرورك 
ربنا يكون معاك​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أغسطس 2013)

*امين امين يارب اسمع واستجب 
صلاة جميلة حبيبتى ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 أغسطس 2013)

لا تنسي اننا شعبك وغنم رعيتك ... ليس لنا راعي سواك ... باركنا ... ضع يدك علينا كلنا وباركنا ... فرد فرد ... لا تنسي واحد ... سامحنا ... إنسي اللي فات يا يسوع ... لأنك حنين ...

امين يا حبية قلبي 
صلاة رائعة من قلب قديس قلبه كله ايمان 
ربنا ينفعنا بصلواته و بشفاعته و طلباته عننا 

ربنا يباركك و يفرح قلبك


----------



## mera22 (11 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *امين امين يارب اسمع واستجب
> صلاة جميلة حبيبتى ربنا يبارك حياتك *​



*ميرسي كتير حبي لمرورك
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## mera22 (11 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> لا تنسي اننا شعبك وغنم رعيتك ... ليس لنا راعي سواك ... باركنا ... ضع يدك علينا كلنا وباركنا ... فرد فرد ... لا تنسي واحد ... سامحنا ... إنسي اللي فات يا يسوع ... لأنك حنين ...
> 
> امين يا حبية قلبي
> صلاة رائعة من قلب قديس قلبه كله ايمان
> ...


*
ميرسي كتير حبيبه قلبي لمرورك
ربنا يكون معاكي​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 أغسطس 2013)

صلاة عظيمة ومباركة
الرب يباركك


----------



## جورجينيو- (11 أغسطس 2013)

امين  صلاه راائعه جدا  ميرسى ليكى


----------



## mera22 (11 أغسطس 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> صلاة عظيمة ومباركة
> الرب يباركك



*ميرسي كتير اخي لمرورك
ربنا يكون معاك​*


----------



## mera22 (11 أغسطس 2013)

جورجينيو- قال:


> امين  صلاه راائعه جدا  ميرسى ليكى



*ميرسي كتير لمرورك
ربنا يكون معاك​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أغسطس 2013)

امييييييييييييييييييين
صلاة جميلة جدا حبيبة قلبى
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أغسطس 2013)

امين امين
صلاه جميله جدا
ومُعزية 
وجايه في وقتها
تسلم ايديكي ياحبيبتي
وتعيشي وتصلي .​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أغسطس 2013)

آمين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة  المعزية

الرب يستجيب  

سلام المسيح معكم


----------



## candy shop (11 أغسطس 2013)

امين يارب 
سامحنى يا يسوع 
قود سفينه حياتى 
اللهم ما ارحمنى وسامحنى انا الخاطيه 
صلاه رااائعه
شكرا يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mera22 (11 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> امييييييييييييييييييين
> صلاة جميلة جدا حبيبة قلبى
> ​



*ميرسي كتير لمرورك لارا
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا سكره​*


----------



## mera22 (11 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> امين امين
> صلاه جميله جدا
> ومُعزية
> وجايه في وقتها
> ...



*ميرسي يا حبي لمرورك
ربنا يكون معاكي
​*


----------



## mera22 (11 أغسطس 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> آمين
> 
> شكراااااااا على الصلاة
> 
> ...



*ميرسي اخي لمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## mera22 (11 أغسطس 2013)

candy shop قال:


> امين يارب
> سامحنى يا يسوع
> قود سفينه حياتى
> اللهم ما ارحمنى وسامحنى انا الخاطيه
> ...



ميرسي كتير حبيبه قلبي لمرورك
ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما​


----------



## كلدانية (11 أغسطس 2013)

اميييين يارب استجب وارحم
صلاة رائعة ربنا يبارك خدمتك ياقمر​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 أغسطس 2013)

امين امين 
رااااااااااااااااائعه حببتي الصلاه دي
شامله كل حاجه 
ميرسي كتييييييييير
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## mera22 (12 أغسطس 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> اميييين يارب استجب وارحم
> صلاة رائعة ربنا يبارك خدمتك ياقمر​



*ميرسي حبيبه قلبي لمرورك نورتي

ربنا يكون معاكي​*


----------



## mera22 (12 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> امين امين
> رااااااااااااااااائعه حببتي الصلاه دي
> شامله كل حاجه
> ميرسي كتييييييييير
> ...



*ميرسي حبي لمرورك
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا سكر​*


----------



## انت شبعي (13 أغسطس 2013)

صلاة رائعة جدا ميرا
ميرسي كتير حبيبتي
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## mera22 (13 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> صلاة رائعة جدا ميرا
> ميرسي كتير حبيبتي
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك



ميرسي حبيبه قلبي لمرورك
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا قمر​


----------

